# Parking - Disneyland - Paris



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Thinking of heading over for Halloween having had a very successful visit there with the gang in August. Are the showers etc still open in October? I can't find my paperwork that gave the dates that they close them down for the winter!!! 

How late can I arrive at the carpark?

Many thanks

Arizona


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Were off there tomorrow (tues) for the first time..
The park opening times state till 7pm but not sure if that's the latest you can gain entry to the car park. Reading what others have said on here, I am aiming to get there about 8pm and park on the road leading into Disney. Seem's that other do it and there are no issues.
Cant help on Showers etc, may know more after Wednesday and will advise if I get some free wifi access..

If anyone reads this and has further info, it's all welcomed...


----------

